# Design the Perfect Handgun



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

OK folks, what would it be? Double-stack, single-stack? Revolver? Caliber? DA? SA? DA/SA? Polymer? Stainless?

What are the gun manufacturers not giving us that we want?


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

DA/SA semi .45 with hi-cap mag and manual safety.
FNP-45 fits the bill!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good poll!


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

What, No choice of sights?

Anyway, I voted:
SA
.45
Double stack
Auto
stainless
Manual safety
Crimson Trace Laser Grips.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How about DA and black in the morning, and SA and stainless at night? :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Reaper (Jan 21, 2007)

DA only, Electronic Trigger and Priming System, 50 Round Mag of Intelligent Projectiles, Internal Charge Mixer (only need Bullets in the Mag), Corrosion Resistant Full Metal Construction, User Cunfigurable Fire Modes -- Full Auto, Semi Auto, variable Burst Mode, Cool Aiming System.

What am I missing?

Oh yeah, it will never be produced by GLOCK!

:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082 

Nah, just dreams. For me, the perfect Handgun, is the one I like best.

Reaper


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

fattsgalore said:


> DA/SA semi .45 with hi-cap mag and manual safety.
> FNP-45 fits the bill!


+1

Now if they would only release it.:smt022


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Fun Poll but to make it perfect, the pistol should only cost a dollar.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Fun Poll but to make it perfect, the pistol should only cost a dollar.


Actually "perfect" would be "Issued" to every person w/o a felony or violent history by the Govt.(except lefty liberals who are obviously mentally incapacitated).


----------



## ICEAGE095 (Dec 22, 2006)

Sounds fun.

Mine would be a upgraded version of the HK USP. It'd have a slightly longer barrel, (Perhaps 4.7 ) a more comfortable grip (for smaller hands), it'd have a lower bore axis, small beavertail and be SAO but would have double strike capacity if need be, .45ACP. And the sights would have a longer raidious (USP deffanantly could have slightly longer raidios on front and back sight). Also the mag release would be on the grip instead of on the trigger guard.

And of course high cap, poly.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

My 'perfect pistola' would end up looking a lot like an M&P with a manual safety, 5" barrel, 2lb trigger, fiber-optic sites. I would like one in 9mm and .45. It is really not that far from coming true.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Of existing guns, the Glocks come the closest for me. Ergonomically, they could be improved with:

- a radically smaller grip circumference (I don't care if the gun is single or double stack)
- a crisper trigger release
- a narrower slide
- an even lower bore axis

Cripes, I think I just described the HK P7. But that pistol is too heavy and accessories are too expensive and hard to find.

I can go either way on the manual safety. I was fine with it when I carried a 1911, and I am equally fine without it on my current Glock carry guns. I live by Rule Three.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> Design the Perfect Handgun


For what?

Am I the only one who would want to know the application?
Is this for an "only gun"? Or is it for: concealed carry, home defense, a vehicle gun, combat, plinking, target, etc???

Before I could design it, I need to define it!:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Non of the above because my perfect design would be my ass. I would like to be able to shoot 500 magnums out my ass and with the right TexMex it's possible. Think about it a bad guy makes you lie down with your hands behind your head bang and a round comes flying out your ass and blows his head off. Say you want to waste someone in a crowd just shoot him with your ass and walk away. What cop will go around and check everyones ass. Non. You even have a built in silencer. Hold your cheeks together and fire. I think they call that a SBD. The ass gun is the only way to go.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Non of the above because my perfect design would be my ass. I would like to be able to shoot 500 magnums out my ass and with the right TexMex it's possible. Think about it a bad guy makes you lie down with your hands behind your head bang and a round comes flying out your ass and blows his head off. Say you want to waste someone in a crowd just shoot him with your ass and walk away. What cop will go around and check everyones ass. Non. You even have a built in silencer. Hold your cheeks together and fire. I think they call that a SBD. The ass gun is the only way to go.


Bwahahahahaa!!!


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Interesting set of choices. As I went down the list and picked my favorites, it occurred to me that someone already has designed the "perfect" pistol based on my choices. It's called the SIG P229 Elite in .40 S&W. Or the SIG P226, either .40 S&W or 9mm (depending how "high" you want your high-cap). Or the Beretta 92FS 9mm if you want REALLY high-cap without requiring a 'way long magazine that sticks out below the grip.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmm, My perfect gun, eh. Let's see. #1 I would never miss. # 2 It would incapacitate imediately, but not kill. I wonder if Capt. Kirk has any extra faser pistols he would like to sell?


----------



## OJ (Dec 25, 2006)

It's been hard to improve on this design over the last 100 years and it's copied all over the world. Top one made in last half of 1970 and bottom one made year before last. Sights are King's Hardballers and thumb safeties Gunsite Low Mount Thumb Safeties - flat MSH - otherwise stock as they came from the factory (grips replaced on original).










However, it's good we have different opinions - otherwise we'd all drive Yugos and lack of competition would price them out of range for most of us.

:smt033:smt023


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

How about a version of the Webley/Fosberry in .45 Colt with a set of interchangable barrels and fully adjustable sights?

Bob Wright


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*Favotite*

My USPC .45 has the saftey and decocker lever on rt side, need new right slide release. My HK P2000SK with the same controls with only rt slide release and not rear button decocker.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the 4" medium frame, .357 Magnum revolver is as "perfect" as one can get in a sidearm but I really do like Bob Wright's idea.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

Funny that question came up. I was just reading about a very interestng revolver that was made in Russia in the early '90's. It was a top break (like the old Scholfield's) with a polymer lower frame and grip. DA/SA .357 mag. The extractor actually threw the empty cases out of the cylinder. It came with either a 4" or 6" barrell. A .357mag, .44 mag, or .45 either ACP or Long Colt would make for a nice revolver. I would love to have one of those. Or even 2. 1 .357 mag 4" and 1 .45 LC 6".

Check out http://worldguns.ru/main-e.htm, and go to handguns, then look for the " IzMech MP-412 " in the revolver section.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

So the majority's "perfect gun" would be a double-single .45ACP with a staggered mag. Polymer/Aluminum frame and blued/stainless are a toss-up. So, you need a Sig P220 or a Ruger P90 that accepts Glock 21 mags.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

interesting poll but not detailed enough
for what purpose would this gun be used for?
i voted along the lines of CCW but if it was for hunting it would be different

this year one of the mag articles did the same poll internally (i think) and the results were the 44 mag because of the wide power range with 44 specials but i don't remember the barrell length

as far as autos go its hard to not vote for the colt govt 45


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm partial to the M&P 9mm, right now.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Good poll. It pretty clearly shows by the varied responses that there is no "perfect gun". It's a good thing too, otherwise it would be rather hard to justify buying more than one ;D


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Non of the above because my perfect design would be my ass. I would like to be able to shoot 500 magnums out my ass and with the right TexMex it's possible. Think about it a bad guy makes you lie down with your hands behind your head bang and a round comes flying out your ass and blows his head off. Say you want to waste someone in a crowd just shoot him with your ass and walk away. What cop will go around and check everyones ass. Non. You even have a built in silencer. Hold your cheeks together and fire. I think they call that a SBD. The ass gun is the only way to go.


There's one weapon I don't wanna see reload :smt082


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Uh oh. Mex-Tex and a Zippo lighter would make a fine flamethrower.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

my perfect gun would be a subcompact ruger p95.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I was scratching my head on this for a while. Then I realized I already have several of the perfect handguns. Glock on!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Non of the above because my perfect design would be my ass. I would like to be able to shoot 500 magnums out my ass and with the right TexMex it's possible. Think about it a bad guy makes you lie down with your hands behind your head bang and a round comes flying out your ass and blows his head off. Say you want to waste someone in a crowd just shoot him with your ass and walk away. What cop will go around and check everyones ass. Non. You even have a built in silencer. Hold your cheeks together and fire. I think they call that a SBD. The ass gun is the only way to go.


Please don't share with us your idea for a grip... or trigger.


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

They already made my ideal gun..... 
http://hk-usa.com/hk45_general.html


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are into handguns long enough, your favorite will be changing....

Right now I'm building 1911 Project Frankenstein, .45ACP

Caspian Government Race Ready Recon Stainless receiver
picatinny rail
integral magwell with open front 
arched mainspring housing
20 LPI checkered frontstrap
integral plunger tube
beavertail radiused to Ed Brown spec.
feed ramp and bridge machined to Nowlin/Wilson spec
bead blasted​Caspian Government Damascus slide 
reverse plug cut 
ball radius to match frame
flat top
bead blasted rounds
polished flats
French border
slanted serrations front and rear
glock style front sight slide cut
sight cut in rear slide set forward to protect blade​Nowlin Mfg. 5" ramped match-grade bull barrel
matching link, link pin​Sights
Bo-Mar Combat BMCS rear sight with tritium bar
Truglo TFO front sight​Esmeralda Grips
Cocobolo Dorado, smooth finish
Ambi safety cut
Slotted screws​Smith & Alexander SS Arched Mainspring
20 LPI checkering
Lanyard loop​Sprinco Recoil Reducer
Caspian type full shouldered reverse plug​Wolff Recoil Spring
Ed Brown Parts
Series 70 SS Beavertail Grip Safety with Memory Groove
Wide SS Extended Safety
Stainless Magazine Release with Stainless Oversize button
Light Magazine Release Spring
Competition Mainspring
HD Firing Pin Spring
Hardcore Sear Spring
Extended Ejector
38 Super Caspian Type Firing Pin
Hardcore SS Firing Pin Stop cut for Bomar sight​AFTEC Extractor
EGW High Quality Drill Rod Pin Set 
STI Parts
Titanium Hammer Strut
Titanium Mainspring Cap​BCP Carryguns Ignition System
Hammer
Sear
Disconnector​Dlask trigger
Wilson Bulletproof stainless slide stop

Smithing

Plasma nitride case harden receiver
CrN finish internals and barrel
Serrate slide top 40lpi
Checker rear of slide 40lpi
Tune trigger to #3.75
Shave right side of safety to 1/8" and blend both sides
Recrown barrel 11 degrees
Polish breech face
Chamfer&polish forward edges of barrel locking lugs
Chamfer firing pin hole on breech
Polish feed ramp, throat and chamber barrel,
Tune extractor and polish bolt face
Undercut trigger guard
Locktite grip screws (blue)
Blend rear of slide to frame
Flare ejection port 
Conservatively dehorn
Hand fit all parts​


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I described my next purchase: CZ 110.:smt033
DA/SA
9mm
Blue
Polymer
decocker.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

this is a good poll
hope we get 100 votes


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

submoa said:


> If you are into handguns long enough, your favorite will be changing....
> 
> Right now I'm building 1911 Project Frankenstein, .45ACP
> 
> ...


How did the refi on the house go??? To afford all that... LOL

Seriously... 
How much $ will you have in?
Are you photo-documenting the build?
When can we drool over the pics?

Enjoy.

JeffWard


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

Liko81 said:


> So the majority's "perfect gun" would be a double-single .45ACP with a staggered mag. Polymer/Aluminum frame and blued/stainless are a toss-up. So, you need a Sig P220 or a Ruger P90 that accepts Glock 21 mags.


please do not forget Para Ord. P1445 acp A 1911 with a double stack and DA:smt083


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Reaper said:


> DA only, Electronic Trigger and Priming System, 50 Round Mag of Intelligent Projectiles, Internal Charge Mixer (only need Bullets in the Mag), Corrosion Resistant Full Metal Construction, User Cunfigurable Fire Modes -- Full Auto, Semi Auto, variable Burst Mode, Cool Aiming System.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> ...


You forgot groin support and life time free ammo.:mrgreen:


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

J.M. Browning may be able to help?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*great thread*

it sure looks to me like the FNP-45 is the description of the leading categories


----------



## qswdef (Dec 27, 2007)

*Where's the 10mm???*

Went to vote but the 10mm wasn't listed as an option. Besides, the perfect gun is already out there. Glock 20


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

When I saw the thread title, my immediate thought was, "too late, Browning got there first."


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Adding new post so I can edge up to that magic 100 number :smt1099

Having looked at the poll results, it looks like either a 1911, a SIG, or an FNP45 is first. Going down to 9mm, you all are describing a CZ-75B Stainless. I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the way i read the data a 1911 is not in the running
did I mis-read the data
I got
DA/SA / Semiauto / Polymer / Hi Cap / .45 / manual safety

not sure what SIG it is cause i am not a SIG follower but it definitely is the
new FNP45


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, I ignored the frame material since steel/aluminum wasn't listed.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

9mm
single stack (8-9rds)
DA/SA w/hammer <10lb DA, <4.5lb SA
<20oz. empty
<1.2" width
3.5" barrel
3 dot sights
corrosion resistant finish or ss.
safety or decocker doesn't matter

Any such "animal" exist?


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

The perfect handgun would have to be LEFTHANDED!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## darksithlord (Dec 1, 2008)

_ I could easily design the perfect gun....however Glock beat me to it!_


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

darksithlord said:


> _ I could easily design the perfect gun....however Glock beat me to it!_


Yep, they deferred the issue to Springfield and they came up with the XD.:anim_lol:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

it has been a while since i looked at this very good poll and there have been more votes -
leaders are now
DA/SA / Semiauto / Polymer / Hi Cap / .45 / decocker

now that the FNP-45 is shipping and have been seen in several stores - does anybody have any contacts that can indicate how quickly these are selling?


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Since this is mostly thought of for a carry pistol, wouldn't a high cap 45 be about the worst thing possible to try and hide?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Phaser...

Never jams.
Shoots half a season without any maintenance.
Stun or kill setting.
Can be used to heat up a rock for life saving warmth.
Can bore through pretty much anything.
No recoil.
Light enough that velcro counts as a holster.
Stylish.
Not everybody has one.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Really though...

I like the same pull every time trigger like a DAO, Glock, or XD at about 5 pounds pull. I like 45ACP. I'd go single stack, with the slide no thicker than the grip. 6 shot mag, based on the size of my hand. Small but effective TFO type sights. No external safety. Polymer and black stainless. Fully supported, fully ramped barrel. 4 inch barrel that locks up at the rear like a Glock or XD. Probably the polygonal rifling like a Glock or Kahr P series.

Crap, just give me a 4 inch Kahr P-45 with TFOs and a good trigger, and I'll be good for a while.


----------



## Naterstein (May 15, 2008)

I'd like to see a Glock 19 with HK p30 finger grooves.

OR S&W M&P 9mm that has similar dimensions of a G19 with HK P30 finger grooves and nice trigger with less play.


point is.. g19 probably most perfect sized pistol, p30 has the most comfy finger grooves ive felt, and I like the hinged trigger of the M&P over Glocks side by side, M&P has a prettier slide imo.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's my perfect gun...









(Photo from Ken Lunde)

The Sig X5 Short (226 sized)

Too bad it's probably going to well over $2K as it's _probably_ a "Master Shop" gun.


----------



## sig229 (Nov 22, 2008)

I too like sigs


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

DA/SA 4.5-5 lb sa pull (and i want it smooth like sig's trigger pull, not that metal on metal spring stressing feeling in the trigger like my pps does, i hate that)
carbon frame (light and strong)
no safety
sig or walther style brakedown lever/switch (no parts to lose, easy field stripping)
single stack mag (thin for carry)
night sights
decocking lever
slide catch with some good leverage (i hate catches that are really hard to push)
thumb button mag release (i'm not a fan of the lower trigger guard lever)
piccy rail is always good to have


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Ideal Carry Gun For Me

DA/SA
Semi
Polymer 
.357 Sig
TruDot NS
Double Stack
Nitron Style Finish
Manual 1911 Style Safety
Ambi Controls 
Sub Compact
3.5" Barrel


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I think it would be an upgraded 1911 Commander. Round the end of the grip at the base of the main spring housing not like the Bob Tail but a smoother transition. Lower the tab on the safety leaver just a tad. Skeletonize it down for additional weight savings using alloys. Otherwise leave it alone as it is near perfect to begin with. It was designed to be the perfect fighting pistol and it has stood the test of time better than any other pistol period. I'd like to see a better guide rod laser that incorporates a grip switch for instant on. I guess I'm just old school.:watching:


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

I currently carry a G23. I like shooting full size 1911's, and am looking at purchasing a PM9 as a BUG/NPE carry. Pretty open and not anal about any brand as long as it meets the mission specs.

People who carry G26/7's love them except the thickness can be an issue. You can deal with it but when you have a very thin pistol like the PM9 you can slip it just about anywhere. 

I'm looking for a 24/7 gun, deep cover and would like something as dependable as the Glock, striker fired but a SA trigger feel (no cocking in the take-up, just an adjustable release) somewhere between the size of the P9 and the PM9, about .80 thick with adjustable back straps. I thought of cutting the grip of a P9 to accept PM9 mags. Glockers sometimes do it to G19's to accept G26 mags (short grip) to make them more concealable.

Not to debate the quality of Kel-tec's PF9 but having a subcompact gun where you change out the grip could make it possible with a grip change and the right mags to switch between single and double stack to fit the carry profile. Short, long, single, double, etc. :mrgreen:


----------



## BUSTinCAPs (Aug 8, 2009)

It would be my HK usp compact 357sig, but with my name on the slide. lol


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

JMB already did... 1911. :smt023


----------



## algore is a fatwoman (Jan 12, 2010)

My dream gun would be H&K making a USP quality version of a ruger LCP-except with a hammer and single action capability. I may end up getting a sig 238 because HK does not manufacture the gun I speak of.


----------

